# Any news on the Death Dealer?



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Last I knew, the only thing was the announcement.
Have any more details or info been mentioned by Frank yet?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

They had one on display at iHobby last October, but no release date.



Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I can't wait, I love this subject. I drew this in 1981. Here's the link if anyone is interested.

https://flic.kr/p/bRrqg6


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Thanks for the pic.
Missed that with all the iHobby news.

All the darn real life crap keeps getting in the way of my hobbies.
[end tantrum]


Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

That's a great looking sculpt indeed.
FWIW - I inquired on Moebius' FB page.

Now I hear Molly Hatchet playing "Flirtin' with Disaster" in my head


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Jimmy B said:


> That's a great looking sculpt indeed.
> FWIW - I inquired on Moebius' FB page.
> 
> Now I hear Molly Hatchet playing "Flirtin' with Disaster" in my head


Nah. "Dreams."


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I bet this'll end up being resin not styrene.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I bet this'll end up being resin not styrene.


*We can only hope*....

Carl-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I already have an expensive resin one, so...


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

PRETTY sure the table display was the old 1/16 scale GK sculpted by Steffan Linder from Swede Creations back in the day. Jeff Yagher is sculpting the kit which according to the current Moebius catalog will be a 3rd Quarter release, price TBD. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Swede is the one I have! gorgeous kit. Still haven't had the nerve to build it.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> Swede is the one I have! gorgeous kit. Still haven't had the nerve to build it.


*WHAT?* I thought you were a model builder! And good one at that....

_Take a strong nerve tablet and get crackin'!_

Carl-


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Spoke to Frank yesterday, and release date has been pushed back to 4th quarter. Yagher sculpting, kit WILL be styrene, scale TBD, and price will depend upon scale, so that ALSO is TBD. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bwain no more said:


> Spoke to Frank yesterday, and release date has been pushed back to 4th quarter. Yagher sculpting, kit WILL be styrene, scale TBD, and price will depend upon scale, so that ALSO is TBD. :thumbsup:
> Tom




Well if it's styrene....................count me in!:thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hope they correct the scale of the horse. Looks like My Little Pony.


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

btbrush- When I read your comment, this tribute art that I found on line
came to mind...








-David


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

btbrush said:


> Hope they correct the scale of the horse. Looks like My Little Pony.


You're right, the horse is a little undersized (or the Death Dealer is oversized) when compared directly to Frazetta's painting. I also hope they correct that, but if they don't it isn't a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

When is this Death Dealer supposed to be available ? it would be nice to get some information on this very popular model. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Probably not anytime soon....


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Then why even mention it at all ?  Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You asked... 

Its one of those back burner kits, i suspect, like the Lost in Space Chariot/Space Pod/Robot, that has been "coming soon" for at least five years now.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks. Karl


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

starduster said:


> When is this Death Dealer supposed to be available ? it would be nice to get some information on this very popular model. Karl


4th Quarter means the last three months of the year - i.e. they're shooting for October-December. Whether they can meet that is up to the styrene gods.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

btbrush said:


> Hope they correct the scale of the horse. Looks like My Little Pony.


a true "War-Horse" is about Clydesdale-Size/scale....
sry... Medieval Re-Enactor here :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, "war horse" or "draft horse" size. The horse's shoulder should be about as tall as a man.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Unless the man is HUUUUUGE!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

So cute, Dave (harpooner54). "Death Dealer-the early years". Great idea for a SD. Reminds me of many years ago while I was at Mattel, someone did an illustration of Rainbow Brite with a machine gun and bandellero belts smoking a stogie and called it Rambo Brite.


----------

